# nortern pike



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

a few northerns


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice. How many inches ste they.


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

toppm said:


> Nice. How many inches ste they.


40to 44 inches


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Very well done.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

